# Jordan Peterson - Wasting Time and Opportunities



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

For those who don't know of him, Jordan Peterson is a clinical psychologist based in Canada and currently a professor of psychology in Toronto. I've been watching him for about a year now and he speaks truly to the problems that many of us face, especially when dealing with intense mental illness. In this specific clip, I think he touches on what a lot of us deal with: not growing into our true potential. Whether this be from the obstacle of depersonalization or something else entirely, I thought I would share this because I found this particular clip remarkable.






There are a couple of great take-aways from this lecture, but I really wanted to touch on this one specifically.



> "And so, if your life isn't everything it could be, you could ask yourself: 'Well, what would happen if you just stop wasting the opportunities that are in front of you?' You'd be.. who knows how much more efficient."


What resonates with me - and I'm sure many others that may read - is that these opportunities to better oneself appear rather frequently. Maybe it's finally changing your exercise regimen or giving up an awful diet. Perhaps you get asked out by friends and you decline the offer because it's easier to stay at home alone. After watching this talk not too long ago, I've begun taking opportunities like that. I start out small, slowly creeping out of my comfort zone little-by-little.

This isn't a philosophy that someone should jump into head-first. It takes time to build up confidence like this. For me, it was getting over my fear of judgement from others. So, when given the opportunity to meet new people, I would simply accept. The benefits of meeting someone and practicing that socialization is what helped me land a particularly great gig at my college for an extracurricular class teaching English-language learners, which is something I've wanted to do for awhile now.

So, if you can leave his talk with one thing, it's about taking opportunities and moving outside of your self-prescribed bubble. It's about facing your fears (whatever they may be) and gaining confidence through experiences. If you waver on decisions constantly like me, this talk will be an eye-opener and really make you think about your efficiency as a person. He actually brings up a really great example at the beginning of the lecture, he says:



> "How many hours a day do you waste?" or "How many hours a week do you waste?"
> 
> The classic answer is something like 4-6 hours a day. [...] Now you think, well, that's 20-25 hours a week, it's a 100 hours a month, that's 2.5 full work weeks. It's half a year of work weeks per year!


Just food for thought.

If you're interested in more Jordan Peterson, I would consider checking out his YouTube channel. He posts all of his lectures there, so give them a listen!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome, strangely I just came from Youtube watching several JP videos in a row. I bought his book '12 rules for life' yesterday. I think he is an incredible speaker and has a vast amount of knowledge on being successful and self-help in a sense. He clearly has a strong sense of identity that I think is lacking in DPD, and his self-authoring and rules for life may well bring about a change in me.

I have also been considering authenticity and how I have very flexible beliefs and values. They will change considering what social circle I am in, but it leaves no space for 'me'. I value or fear the response of other people over my own truth or fundamental beliefs. I am starting to journal recently about certain core beliefs. I have a lot of beliefs that contradict each other so it seems I never land on solid ground. I'm lazy but I'm exhausted 24/7, I don't value myself yet I won't kill myself, I'm ungrateful but have so much to be grateful for.. on and on


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Broken said:


> Awesome, strangely I just came from Youtube watching several JP videos in a row. I bought his book '12 rules for life' yesterday. I think he is an incredible speaker and has a vast amount of knowledge on being successful and self-help in a sense. He clearly has a strong sense of identity that I think is lacking in DPD, and his self-authoring and rules for life may well bring about a change in me.
> 
> I have also been considering authenticity and how I have very flexible beliefs and values. They will change considering what social circle I am in, but it leaves no space for 'me'. I value or fear the response of other people over my own truth or fundamental beliefs. I am starting to journal recently about certain core beliefs. I have a lot of beliefs that contradict each other so it seems I never land on solid ground. I'm lazy but I'm exhausted 24/7, I don't value myself yet I won't kill myself, I'm ungrateful but have so much to be grateful for.. on and on


I need to buy his book as well. Tell me how it is! I'm sure it's very useful.

I'm out and about right now, but I'll check out that video once I get back home. From what you've said, I have to understand my own identity as well. For me, I've noticed that - in particular subjects - I have a high propensity to be a hypocrite. There are some things that I'm absolutely adamant about, but generally speaking, I waver on most things. I'm going to take your idea of a journal and writing down my belief system, but how did you get started? Did you break the belief system into categories and write in your answer? Or did you just write them as they came to you?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't started the journal yet. I wrote one note and burned it but it's something I want to do more regularly. I think I am just going to be more general and ask open questions and then write as much as I can about it. I think the first one will be "what am I afraid of?". Just keep it general but the idea is more to express what I am feeling in a more positive way. JP said before one of the first things to do with anxiety is to define it. Because then we make it seem smaller and we know what we are dealing with. Similar to an addict admitting they have a problem. Definition and real honesty about your problems is the only way to get the ball rolling


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

This is also an amazing and short video by JP. It outlines and simplifies the steps necessary to overcome trauma. And the good thing is with this understanding you can probably do it by yourself. A lot of my trauma happened through naivety and over trusting people as well as ignoring my intuition/conscience. So it has set up a new belief system where I am a victim of circumstance and the world and I am unprepared to face anything that comes at me because I just don't know what will come. But that isn't true or helpful either. And the truth and way out of trauma (IMO) lies somewhere in the middle of the two, and having a very concrete set of rules to prepare me should the same circumstance befall me again

Edit: This one is even better lol:


----------



## fighterS (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been watching his videos thank to your information! He is brilliant really gaining a lot of new perspectives on life through him thank you very very much!!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

No worries. He really is fantastic, he explains things so well and gives real insight into what therapy SHOULD be like


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

Im currently self authoring and its outstanding.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow really? What do you get? I am considering this but it was $30 so wamt to know if it is worth it. I keep bloody meaning to sit down and commit myself to writing but I just don't do it. An issue I have is committing myself to things. Perhaps if I pay the money it will be a good incentive


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

never heard of the guy but joe rogan has him on his podcast live right now should be posted on youtube after if u didnt catch it


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome. I am actually just 10mins into the last video JR did with him. Will be worth the watch I'm sure


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

Its like an online therapist - its just a questionnaire but reveals stuff about you - like why you have certain feelings towards things. E.g. I hate Christmas and I now think I understand why. Its worth it - its usually 2 for 1 so wait for the offer and split it with a friend if money is an issue. It is worth it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Another great video on repressed memories. Ok will wait for a deal then cheers London


----------

